# Roughed (to finished) bowl



## Jonkou (Jul 11, 2022)

This is #2 of 3 from a for sale post about a month ago, they’re better than I thought and now glad they neva sell. Roughed out today and will finish next time. Looks like will be turning traditional bowls for awhile.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 11, 2022)

Looks awfully nice as a bowl. I am fairly sure it would sell now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2022)

Gonna be a beautiful bowl! Looks like you have a lot of nice ones waiting to be revealed sitting on that shelf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 11, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looks awfully nice as a bowl. I am fairly sure it would sell now...


Yeah, you could have had it for $40 delivered, it’ll cost you $240 plus shipping when it’s done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2022)

I must have missed the “for sale” post 

Then again, I wouldn’t have done it the same justice you have John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 15, 2022)

Got it hollowed this afternoon. Will sand and complete the foot next time, she’s lookin good. 8 more to go from the same log.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 15, 2022)

Yeah, I think it’s fair to say we all missed the boat on this one! That’s going to pop!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 15, 2022)

That's gonna be a sweet one! It didn't sell cause it wasn't supposed to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2022)

Decadent work in progress! Keep up the parade! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 16, 2022)

Grand daughter went home today so had time to sand, turn a simple foot and get it off the lathe. Will start the finishing process tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 16, 2022)

@Jonkou 
What kind of faceplate is that?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 16, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Jonkou
> What kind of faceplate is that?


20” Longworth chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Jonkou (Jul 17, 2022)

First of 3 or 4 coats of oil, will let it dry a few days before applying the next.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

Second coat pau, lookin good for three. Hellish outside today, trying to get the smell out but keep the ac in with the fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Second coat pau, lookin good for three. Hellish outside today, trying to get the smell out but keep the ac in with the fan.
> 
> View attachment 229331
> View attachment 229333


Grand slam! Superior! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 21, 2022)

I always put my oiled work out in the sun to cure. Never heard of Bush oil though, I'm guessing there's a solvent of some kind in it?
Bowl looks fanastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I always put my oiled work out in the sun to cure. Never heard of Bush oil though, I'm guessing there's a solvent of some kind in it?
> Bowl looks fanastic.


Yeah there’s a solvent and it has a high solid content, the can is heavy, builds quick with deep penetration and food safe when dry. Like this one.


----------

